# Cardomain update



## mtcookson (Jul 16, 2003)

Finally got around to updating my cardomain site again. I added the links to my videos to the front page and also added one of my new mods to the modifications sectiosn.

http://members.cardomain.com/mtcookson


----------



## nagal (Feb 13, 2003)

its about time ive been waiting for you to write me back!


----------



## mtcookson (Jul 16, 2003)

oh man, sorry about that. i must have totally forgot. that tends to happen to me with all of the e-mail and stuff i get.


----------



## nagal (Feb 13, 2003)

i was kidding!! im still on the hunt for my engine this crap gets dam confusing tho. Im just trying to find the perfect engine to order.


----------



## mtcookson (Jul 16, 2003)

i'm check out www.z31.com and www.car-parts.com for some

i looked at ebay today and didn't see any but they do pop up every now and then. also, you can search for importers but the price will generally be a bit higher if you're willing to spend a bit more.


----------



## schebs240 (Apr 13, 2004)

looks nice, just not to fond of the headlights, kinda ricey


----------



## mtcookson (Jul 16, 2003)

schebs240 said:


> looks nice, just not to fond of the headlights, kinda ricey


yeah, my headlights still need some work. there are gaps and they are misaligned which make it look terrible. i did the swap for the light difference mostly so i didn't take much time on making them look good. that's the next thing i have to do with them. definitely can't beat how well they illuminate the road though.


----------



## schebs240 (Apr 13, 2004)

Thank god, at least you know I hate people that neglect imperfection. I had a 89 and it kicked azz, fast azz car. how does it go with the turbo? and was that SOHC or DOHC?


----------



## mtcookson (Jul 16, 2003)

with the turbo it is extremely fun. i'm not sure what it does in the quarter mile yet but i'm hoping for at the least high 14's. it ran 16.4 stock so if i can make it into the 14's i'd be very happy with the improvement.

the engine that is in it is the sohc vg30et.


----------

